
Show HN: One-click autoscaling of Amazon DynamoDB - kirankgollu
https://www.neptune.io/aws.html
======
amirmanji
We've been using Neptune to autoscale our DynamoDB throughput for a while now.
It's been super reliable and has kept our costs low without us having to think
about anything.

------
kirankgollu
A couple of useful resources: 1\. How to use it? -
[http://blog.neptune.io/one-click-autoscaling-of-
dynamodb/](http://blog.neptune.io/one-click-autoscaling-of-dynamodb/) 2\.
autoscaling guidelines - [http://blog.neptune.io/dos-and-donts-of-dynamodb-
autoscaling...](http://blog.neptune.io/dos-and-donts-of-dynamodb-autoscaling/)

------
chadboyda
The problem with autoscaling DynamoDB is that every time you scale up they
shard your table into more partitions but they never merge them back when you
scale down. You end up with less throughput per partition once you've scaled
back down. The only way to correct this is to completely recreate your table.
Does Neptune take this into consideration?

~~~
kirankgollu
@chadboyda: Good point, per-partition throughput reduces as the #partitions
increases but if your load is uniform, it wouldn't impact your overall
throughput. Neptune does take this into consideration, although we can't
change the inherent DynamoDB behavior. We talk about how to address this
problem proactively in our best practices. Our recommendation: create table
with 12-month peak throughput and then immediately bring it down to what you
want right now. If the table is already created, bump up the throughput to the
12-month peak just once and then bring it down to what you want right now. In
either case, this will ensure DynamoDB doesn't change partitions internally
when you scale up and scale down within in 12-month peak range. But if you
range goes beyond the peak, you'd still run into the problem that you'd
described. We've seen in many case, people can predict the highest peak with
reasonably high confidence. (think database world where they'd always known
this in the past for many years).

Refer to our first best practice point for more details:
[http://blog.neptune.io/dos-and-donts-of-dynamodb-
autoscaling...](http://blog.neptune.io/dos-and-donts-of-dynamodb-autoscaling/)

------
lazywizard
Very reliable and already bringing down our DynamoDB cost. We have a highly
varying traffic, previously we had to manually up/down-scale to prevent rate
limit exceeded. For most part of the day we had very low traffic and we do not
want to pay high DDB cost. Autoscaling is already saving us money and also
freeing us of the manual responsibility.

------
shafi_363
Indeed very nice UI. Would be nice to have support for 'dark' theme as some
customers would prefer that.

~~~
kirankgollu
Thanks Shafi for feedback! Although it may not be the highest priority, we'll
will look into adding theme support at some point.

------
stalluri
Simple and easy interface

------
rajch
Awesome

------
nightarrowone
Awesome.

